# Flexible Laryngoscopy



## BABS37 (May 1, 2013)

Is this enough for a procedure note to be billable?

Diagnostic flexible laryngoscopy is performed at the bedside today. Findings include: 
Normal nasal airway and nasopharynx, Normal oropharynx, Laryngeal exam shows bilateral mobile true vocal folds. Mild watery edema of the posterior glottis is present in keeping with reflux. Vocal cords are definitely mobile. The airway is widely patent.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 1, 2013)

I believe that it is. 31575?


----------

